# Venison!



## nomorecoop (Feb 21, 2009)

Did a deer loin today.  Marinated overnight in Allegro.  Rubbed it down with CBP & put about 3 strips of bacon on top.  Smoked at 225* with a red oak & maple mix.  Pulled it at 155*.  Wish I'd pulled it a few degrees sooner, but I got tied up making loaded baked potatoes.

All trimmed up & ready to go!



In the allegro bag for an overnight rest



Out of the bag, rubbed with CPB & bacon draped



Done!



Served with loaded mashed potatoes & green beans.  Yes..I used 3 pieces of bacon on my potato!!!!



Sliced



Thanks for viewing!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks really good.  It turned out well.


----------



## beerguy (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks great!  Putting bacon on top is definately the key with deer.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job!!!


----------



## bassman (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks about as good as it gets!  Hope you don't mind, I had to give you points!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought that 6 point I got this past season was beautiful..................deer looks much more beautiful out of the smoker!  Looks really good!


----------



## rejii (Feb 23, 2009)

looks great but whats allegro ?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris, that looks tasty! Cooked just the way I like it too...pink in the middle.


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 23, 2009)

tasty,tasty,tasty!


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a marinade.  Available at most grocery stores nationwide...except Wal-Mart.


----------



## rejii (Feb 24, 2009)

hey looks good but whats allegro?


----------



## dave958 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice Job Looks taste


----------



## fired up (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks really good!


----------

